# Pier Monster Smokes my light tackle



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Me and my buddy were fishing for trout and reds, when all hell broke loose... Ended up hooking something absolutely massive that I wasn't expecting at all. The fight with this beast was freaking insane and as soon as I got him up I was shocked. Nearly a 35 lb 40 inch Black drum. Never would I have thought that I would catch one that night fishing for trouts and Reds. The video and footage I got of battling this guy is INSANE. I will leave a link to the video below if any of you folks want to check it out! Trust me, you won't be disappointed (; TIGHT LINES FOLKS!

EPIC VIDEO:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I take it this is during the summer months, that or y'all are a tribe of displaced Eskimos.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I was wondering the same going around shirtless it wasn't the last couple of weeks.


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Lol this was about a month or so ago! I thought I lost this footage but I ended up having a buddy who got some cool footage of me, So I wanted to share it with you guys. No way in hell would I be in that water right now, let alone shirtless ! Lmao TIGHT LINES MAN!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

memory maker. thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You posted your video I believe? But 3rd pearson is always better, lol


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

No problem brother, TIGHT LINES MAN.


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah man but I had to delete it because of stupid copyright lol, Thank god I had my buddy filming or I would’ve lost all the footage man


----------

